# Overseeding Bermuda?



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

This is more of a rant than anything else. I got in an argument with a person on the Nextdoor app about overseeding bermuda. I explained you don't overseed hybrid bermuda like you do fescue unless it's rye and it's not required to do that like with a cool season grass that doesn't spread. On here, pretty common knowledge. Why do so many people think Bermuda needs to be reseeded each year? Where did this idea come from?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Either there used to northern grass, or they just don't understand how fast Bermuda grows in if it's cared for right and how it grows via rhizomes and stolons.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't even try with my neighbors anymore as its not worth the hassle especially when what they do turns out wrong. I sit back and laugh as they spend hundreds of dollars on crapy service. My lawn is no where near perfect or even as good as I think it will be someday yet the majority of folks are always complimenting my lawn. Its hard work and I appreciate it! I have the time to tend to my property and most of the other neighbors don't so I get it.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Several people in my neighborhood have seeded with fescue when their Tifway, that they don't water, didn't pop in the spring. They just don't know better and all the stores are flooded with cool season seed products around here.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Durso81 said:


> Either there used to northern grass, or they just don't understand how fast Bermuda grows in if it's cared for right and how it grows via rhizomes and stolons.


I'm wondering whether it's because the gardeners ask if they want to overseed for winter for extra cash that they think it is necessary. I agree @smurg there's tons of seed stuff in the store so that might be it. I should have let it go on the Nextdoor app but I hate the idea that someone who didn't know what they were doing would see it and follow bad info because someone seems confident.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

No Nextdoor app, no problem.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

In need of some desperate encouragement, advise, and direction. Currently working week 4 want it to fill fast any help is appreciated. (Riviera Bermuda)


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Mondeh6 said:


> In need of some desperate encouragement, advise, and direction. Currently working week 4 want it to fill fast any help is appreciated. (Riviera Bermuda)


You might want to make a new post for this so it gets more attention. Are you fertilizing? Is it getting regular watering? How much sun is it getting?


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

a good guess is between 4-6 hours of sunlight. All portions not getting 8 hours of sunlight.
I've threw some fert at it in Milo, about 2 begs, Lesco 32-0-10 (slow release ), about 2 days ago, give it some Sta-Green 18-24-6 starter fert.
I am not home all day to water, did an above the ground irrig, but thinking I need to cut back on watering. Greenish hue is starting to appear on parts on the soil that has not filled in yet. looks like a form of algae.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Mondeh6 That doesn't sound like enough sunlight to me but I'm no expert. I laid sod and didn't use seed so this is out of my wheelhouse. It sounds like you are fertilizing it ok and yeah you might be overwatering it if you are having algae come up. From what I've gleaned around here, new seeds need to be watered a little bit several times a day to get started. If it's not getting enough sunlight though, that's going to be a problem no matter what. Is Riviera designed for less sunlight?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This is how you overseed bermuda:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> This is how you overseed bermuda:


Yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Mondeh6 That doesn't sound like enough sunlight to me but I'm no expert. I laid sod and didn't use seed so this is out of my wheelhouse. It sounds like you are fertilizing it ok and yeah you might be overwatering it if you are having algae come up. From what I've gleaned around here, new seeds need to be watered a little bit several times a day to get started. If it's not getting enough sunlight though, that's going to be a problem no matter what. Is Riviera designed for less sunlight?


It's said to be up to 25% shade tolerant.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

I really want to push it this year, but then there's the 1lbs per month recommendation. Other than breaking state laws, what is the ramifications of going heavy on N when establishing a lawn from seed.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Mondeh6 said:


> I really want to push it this year, but then there's the 1lbs per month recommendation. Other than breaking state laws, what is the ramifications of going heavy on N when establishing a lawn from seed.


Risk of burn but you can mitigate that by doing weekly applications or using part slow release.

I've seen members post they've used up to 2# of N/mo.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Mondeh6 @J_nick planted Riviera. Maybe he can give you some suggestions. You might check out his 2017 lawn journal.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok, will do.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> This is how you overseed bermuda:


[IMG=https://media.giphy.com/media/ui1hpJSyBDWlG/giphy.gif][/IMG]


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Mondeh6 keep mowing low and feeding it fertilizer, it will fill it everywhere the shade isn't limiting it. I did 1/2 pound of N/1000 every 2 weeks until it was at 100% but I would say that's a conservative approach. You could push more N if you're up for mowing


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@J_nick awesome!, I'll go with @smurg advice of "2# of N/mo", so just about .5# of N a week, and watering, mowing wont be an issue, would like to keep it around an inch for the first year.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@J_nick , @dfw_pilot, I've read about roots been burned and damaged due to high phosphorus use Is it advisable to use the 18-24-12 product to help develop solid root systems all through this growing season 
maybe every other week. I don't think the 32-0-10 that I am currently using will help me accomplish this goal
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?resourceId=21392


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

How much does your soil test call for?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> No Nextdoor app, no problem.


I regret ever installing - good call.


----------

